# what do you win at shows in other countries



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

a few of the little momentos that can be picked up from our shows in the U.K.


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

You win ribbons, trophies, and cups usually at ECMA shows. They're similar to the ones you posted, but a bit less ornate (we can't afford the lavish ones like you've won--congrats, btw!). 

We also have door prizes and basket drawings/raffles so that people who aren't showing might win something as well.


----------



## WNTMousery (Jun 2, 2010)

This is the BIS trophy we had at the last ECMA show.










This picture by Jack Garcia









We also give ribbons to variety winners.
Jack also took this photo:


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

I see Karsten and Emily! I miss them!!


----------



## WNTMousery (Jun 2, 2010)

by Jack Garcia


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

very snazzy trophys.


----------

